# Asus built in camera image upside down



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

My built in webcam has been flipped unexpectedly. I have a ASUS K50ij (bestbuy) laptop. After my laptop had blue screen issues i reformatted the hard drive and was using yahoo IM video chat to talk to a friend, however the feed would end suddenly and my image was reversed. Also when i download ASUS Lifeframe3 the image is also reversed in that as well. It is NOT a issue with a specific program, either a driver or setting for the webcam itself is not right. I downloaded Suyin Camera Driver form the ASUS website (ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download K50Ij(BestBuy)) it asks me for the PID code, which when i looked in device manager it read PID_5130&REV1211, so i believe the PID is 5130. Attempting to install the new driver, i get an error message (See attatchment 'capture 2') I dont know whats wrong with it, and the ASUS website just says the following

4: Image upside down. 
 4.1: Set the image rotation in Lifeframe utility. --> Lifeframe setting problem

However there is no settings for lifeframe, unless they mean the .ini file, which ive included if anyone wants to look at it (cant add an .ini attatchment so ive put it into .txt) but im not sure how to edit it for the desired effects. If anyone can help please do right now the camera is next to useless.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Interestingly enough they install the webcam upside down on purpose....

It is the software that flips it right side up...

Try installing this driver-> Download Asus K50IJ Notebook VGA Webcam Driver 0011.0024.2009.1029 for Vista/Win7 Driver for Windows Vista / Windows 7 - Softpedia


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

I download the zip file, then extracted the files to a empty folder on my desktop. I ran the setup file and it loaded then asked to restart my computer. I did this and the image was still flipped. So i went to control panel in the device manager and uninstalled the webcam, then ran setup again, restarted the computer, it restarted and the computer automatically downloaded the drivers, and the image was still flipped. Any other tips? Or am i not installing the driver correctly?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I will double check...

I have that laptop sitting around somewhere with all the correct drivers on it....

get back to you sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks any help you can give is appreciated.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry, I will boot up my laptop and attach the drivers I used hold on

The place I got it from seems to be down now...

http://www.laptopdrivers.net/download/asus_k50-series_k50ij_drivers_for_windows_xp.htm

I will keep looking


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

I did find a website talking about some registry editing i would like to try 

Asus G50VT webcam flipped issue, resolved - Tech Support Guy Forums

However when i go to the registry (see attatchment) i get lost where he was saying this \0000\DefaultSettings]
"Flip"=dword:00000001

I can follow the line down to 0000 when it displays the attatchment, is DefaultSettings (Default) and im not sure what to do about "Flip"=dword:0000000. Should I double click on it and change it to 000000001, or right click and change the string data to 0000001 or something completely different. Or am i not even able to do this fix since it is for a different model?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> Problem: After installing Windows 7 on an Asus laptop, the built in camera output is upside down / inverted.
> 
> Reason: This is a well known problem with Asus laptop. It seems that the generic camera driver in Windows 7 is not compatible with Asus' camera. I have here an Asus K501J series laptop and when I view my camera in Yahoo Messenger, the output is upside down.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

ReviverSoft said:


> Hope this helps.


Tried that already when i saw that website. My registry does not have the sunplus path


----------

